# 27" Scale Length in Standard Tuning



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm seriously considering trading my strandberg CL7 for a 27" scale length Ormsby HypeMachine but I have some reservations about scale length.

I would love any and all input to how a 27" scale length would handle standard tuning with a set of .09 gauges on it. The longest scale length I've played is the multiscaled strandberg I have now. I tend to play in standard, half step down, and drop C the most. 

I would love some feedback before I make the trade.

Thanks


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 14, 2017)

I played 9's and 10's on a 28 inch schecter. It was fine, tight but I got used to it.

Is the Ormsby a straight scale?


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 14, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> I played 9's and 10's on a 28 inch schecter. It was fine, tight but I got used to it.
> 
> Is the Ormsby a straight scale?



Yeah. I would have already pulled the trigger if it was multiscaled


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 14, 2017)

I can only really say it's a preference thing my dude, personally I like my 7's 25.5 inch. However my current 7 is 27 inch, I use 10's and I get by without too much notice, and my old 28 inch schecter gave me no problems, though I do have stupidly large hands I could thumb the low F and B on my 8.

Strings will naturally feel tighter on longer scales. If you like short scales for lead playing I would say give it a miss. If you don't play much lead I think it could be a good option.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 14, 2017)

I normally play 10s on 25.5 scales, but I've had a few 27" RG7s with 9s: tension felt a bit light to me, if anything.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 14, 2017)

I appreciate the input. I play a lot of leads and like my strings spanky but love a tight low end. 

Would a 27" scale length really hinder lead playing that much?


----------



## cardinal (Mar 14, 2017)

^ it's about one fret longer than 25.5". So try tuning a 25.5 up half a step and transpose everything: how's it feel and sound? That should tell you want you need to know.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 14, 2017)

no. you can get used to it. you can play lead on 27.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone ever put .08s on a 27"?


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess it's a question of just getting used to the higher tension.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 15, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> I appreciate the input. I play a lot of leads and like my strings spanky but love a tight low end.
> 
> Would a 27" scale length really hinder lead playing that much?



It doesn't hinder it that much but you essentially just said in your first sentence that multiscale would be comfier. 

You like tight low end plus looser high end. Stick with your CL7.


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 15, 2017)

I use 9-42s on my 27" Aristides 080 and it feels perfect to me tension wise.
I tend to use 10-46s on 25.5" Scales.

If you would want to be changing tunings, I would go for the "hybrid" 9-46s set.
Might be somewhat tight on the lower strings, but that would be better for when you want to downtune.(up to a half step at least, since the higher strings might feel flubby 1 step down)

If I were you I would first try a 27" first before thinking about that trade. For some people like me the transition from 25-27" wasn't much but at the same time there's a lot of people who do not feel comfortable at all with doing leads on the 27". For instance I was able to get a great deal on my Aristides since the previous owner did not enjoy playing leads on 27". I do both rhythm and leads and I guess I have no problem since most of my guitars for the past years have always been 26.5" or 27" so I was just used to this. Having said that, I just got back to 25.5" Scale 7 Strings last year and I had forgotten how comfortable it is to do leads on a 25.5" haha


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 15, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> Yeah. I would have already pulled the trigger if it was multiscaled



is it a custom shop one? or just a GTR? if so which model?, there are a few available at the moment so if you really want the multiscale you can still get one


----------



## bostjan (Mar 15, 2017)

I play 27" scale guitars, and I don't tune down. I think it works great for lead playing and rhythm playing. Leads sound richer in upper mid harmonics, which some guitarists don't like, but really, 27' versus 25.5" is not night-and-day in tone nor in feel.

A lot of guys say that it's a big adjustment, but I don't get that. It's like the same amount of adjustment going to a new guitar anyway. If I go from playing an RG to playing a Fender, it's an adjustment for me.

And it's all a matter of taste, of course, so YMMV.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 15, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> is it a custom shop one? or just a GTR? if so which model?, there are a few available at the moment so if you really want the multiscale you can still get one



It's a custom shop HypeMachine 27" scale. Beautiful guitar. 

I appreciate all of the input. It's been a hard decision because my chocolate Washburn CL7 is so rare. It's also signed. Those HypeMachines speak to me. I'm going to head to GC this week and get my hands on a 27"


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 16, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> It's a custom shop HypeMachine 27" scale. Beautiful guitar.
> 
> I appreciate all of the input. It's been a hard decision because my chocolate Washburn CL7 is so rare. It's also signed. Those HypeMachines speak to me. I'm going to head to GC this week and get my hands on a 27"



aah fair enough

there are still a couple of custom shop ones for sale at their website from the NAMM show ones, including a coper top  and the futuras whicih I looooooove but dont have the money for


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2017)

to be honest bud, I would get a fanned fret instead to avoid tension problems on the high strings. As a fellow lead player who also likes tight low end, I can totally relate and is why I just bought a FF 8 string.

25.5 scale on the thin strings and 27inch scale on the lows to keep the rhytm tight and clear and the lead playing nice and bendy/fast.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 16, 2017)

After a lot of research and playing a 27 at GC, I'm going to hold on to my CL7 for a fanned HypeMachine is one ever comes my way. Tension across the board just feels so much better.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 16, 2017)

I have my 27" DC7X tuned to drop A with fairly light strings and it works great. My string gauges are 9, 11.5, 15, 25w, 34, 46, 65. I also used the set of 10's that came on the guitar for a while with no issues, but I prefer lighter treble strings in general.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 16, 2017)

I find 27" lovely. I don't really find it harder in any way as far as stretches go. Everything feels one fret lower. The only time this creates problems is if you were already playing chords that you literally wouldn't be able to play one fret lower.
The wider spacing can be appreciated for leads I think. Though again, you're only 'one fret lower' so it's hardly a big difference. 

9's on 27 are considerably looser than 10s on 25.5
9.5s are the same, however they'll actually feel looser because they have more room to bend. This is slightly countered however by the fact that they need to be displaced physically further to bend the same pitch change. 
However it's very slight. 
Unless you are already using 8s on 25.5 there is no reason to have trouble stringing a 27 to feel comfortable


----------



## emclel78 (Mar 16, 2017)

I use 9-46 + a 68 on my 7-string baritone tuned to drop A and 11-64 on my 6-string baritone for drop B. I prefer a tighter tension as it suits my playing style better. I've acclimated to baritones over the years and now whenever I play a 25.5" scaled instrument it just doesn't feel like home to me.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 17, 2017)

I guess the point of the longer scale is the ability to use lower timings. My real wonder is the 27" in standard BEADGBe?


----------



## chopeth (Mar 17, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> I guess the point of the longer scale is the ability to use lower timings. My real wonder is the 27" in standard BEADGBe?



Hey, mate, I have a couple of 27'', one in B standard and the other is A standard. I use 9-54 in my B one and that's fine.

Hope it helps


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 17, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Hey, mate, I have a couple of 27'', one in B standard and the other is A standard. I use 9-54 in my B one and that's fine.
> 
> Hope it helps



Helps a lot man. Appreciate the input


----------



## ToneLab (Mar 20, 2017)

Fellow Spartan checking in!


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 21, 2017)

ToneLab said:


> Fellow Spartan checking in!



Nice. Green and white until I die


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good to know that standard tuning is doable in 27" scale too. I've got a 26,5" scale on my Schecter hellraiser and it handles standard just fine.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2017)

EDIT: I just realised I already posted in this thread but whatever  

Unless you are already using the loosest strings, longer scale does not need to result in higher tension in standard tuning until you reach 30", at which point there are no thinner gauges available for the high E. Until that point, lower gauge strings can be used to reach the same tension - and they'll actually feel looser because the longer scale has more vibration play room. 
If you use 10's on 25.5, use 9.5s up to 27, 9's on 28 or 28.625, and 8.5s on 30". These will all pull roughly the same tension but feel progressively lighter the longer you go ! 
If you'd usually use 9's or 9.5 on 25.5", just take 0.5 off of my suggestions.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 22, 2017)

Winspear said:


> EDIT: I just realised I already posted in this thread but whatever
> 
> Unless you are already using the loosest strings, longer scale does not need to result in higher tension in standard tuning until you reach 30", at which point there are no thinner gauges available for the high E. Until that point, lower gauge strings can be used to reach the same tension - and they'll actually feel looser because the longer scale has more vibration play room.
> If you use 10's on 25.5, use 9.5s up to 27, 9's on 28 or 28.625, and 8.5s on 30". These will all pull roughly the same tension but feel progressively lighter the longer you go !
> If you'd usually use 9's or 9.5 on 25.5", just take 0.5 off of my suggestions.



This was really helpful. Love this forum


----------

